# HTC One Max to launch in India for Rs. 56,500



## quagmire (Nov 19, 2013)

> HTC has announced its new Android phablet, One Max, will be available in India next week, with a price tag of Rs. 56,500. The company will also be launching two new accessories - HTC Mini Plus (priced at Rs. 5,000) and Phone Finder (Rs. 2,500) - next week.
> 
> Pitted against the likes of Xperia Z Ultra, Samsung Galaxy Note III and LG Optimus G Pro, the HTC One Max features a 5.9-inch full HD IPS display, and is powered by powered by the Snapdragon 600 chipset with a 1.7GHz quad-core Krait 300 CPU along with the Adreno 320 GPU and 2GB of RAM.
> 
> ...




-Source


----------



## $hadow (Nov 20, 2013)

Up till now we were talking about that 50k phones worth it and now comes HTC with a 57k phone.  And that to with a snapdragon 600.


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 20, 2013)

Fail.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice to see some competition to apple.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2013)

What are they thinking. Google just released a damn good phone at 33K and they are competing it with this.


----------



## noob (Nov 20, 2013)

hahah who the heck approves such price....don't they even do a market survey and see at what price others are selling ? this is pure management failure.


----------



## raksrules (Nov 20, 2013)

You need to be apple to command such prices.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 20, 2013)

Are phones >20k even worth it? I honestly think they are not.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Nov 20, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Are phones >20k even worth it? I honestly think they are not.



Well, it depends



Spoiler



[IMGG]*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12760&d=1384964857[/IMGG]


----------



## $hadow (Nov 20, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> Well, it depends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 21, 2013)

well, i would buy a nexus 5 and a laptop if i had that much money to spend .


----------



## quagmire (Nov 21, 2013)

^And dont forget a damn good fingerprint sensor and a camera and a tablet..


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 21, 2013)

Well look at the positives.Its still much better than an iPhone 5S.


----------



## sushovan (Nov 22, 2013)

No wonder HTC is suffering losses and going to be bought by Lenovo. They have forgotten themselves that HTC was the first to launch an android.


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 22, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Are phones >20k even worth it? I honestly think they are not.





Mr.Kickass said:


> Well, it depends
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol. Absolutely. *IMO*, its a waste of money to buy a phone > 20k. Its just not worth the money, no matter how much u justify unless you got a package of like 12 L/PA.
The amortization of what you spend on your phone to your uses just doesn't add up right.


----------



## raksrules (Nov 22, 2013)

With the 20K logic above why bash only iPhone. Samsung S3/S4/Note 3 etc and such also fall in the "Not worth" category.
At least with iPhones you are assured of a good resale value which you are not in other phones.


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 22, 2013)

raksrules said:


> With the 20K logic above why bash only iPhone. Samsung S3/S4/Note 3 etc and such also fall in the "Not worth" category.
> At least with iPhones you are assured of a good resale value which you are not in other phones.



If you are refering to my post,

where in my post have I bashed iPhone specifically? That quote in my post about the iPhone is because I found it funny. Not because I was pointing my finger at Apple.


----------



## sushovan (Nov 22, 2013)

Its of no surprise that someone who states that iphones have greater resale value in *markets like India* than Galaxy S's and Notes fails to see the OP name in a quoted post.


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 22, 2013)

And finally they launch it 20 mins ago .... 

HTC One Max phablet with fingerprint scanner launched at Rs. 61,490 | NDTV Gadgets


----------



## sushovan (Nov 22, 2013)

If this goes on, we are bound to see HTC Two max, Samsung Note 5 and iPhone 6 at 2 Lacs in India next year.


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 22, 2013)

sushovan said:


> If this goes on, we are bound to see HTC Two max, Samsung Note 5 and iPhone 6 at 2 Lacs in India next year.




HTC Two max = 1.8 Lacs with invisible technology, you don't see the phone... its only seen by the owner... coz the owner has an embedded chip in his body...

Samsung Note 5 = 1.4 Lacs in true notebook form factor and you think its a paper bound book but the owner can feel the digital world inside the book and he can use a normal reynolds pen instead of the much hyped S Pen... 

iPhone 6.... = 64GB - 128GB - 256GB - starting from 2.2lacs upto 4.5 lacs - probably by then the iPhone will be 9" long can be folded away in your pocket...you just open it part by part for the specific activity ... the folds represent each task the phone can perform.... lol..lol


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Nov 22, 2013)

At this rate Vertu will soon become a VFM Phone


----------



## powerhoney (Nov 22, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> At this rate Vertu will soon become a VFM Phone



Lol!!! +1 

Can't see the logic of such pricing though, especially in India!!!


----------



## RohanM (Nov 24, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Are phones >20k even worth it? I honestly think they are not.



Well u will have to compromise so much under 20k.. 35k is a sweet spot though...


----------



## srkmish (Nov 24, 2013)

No phone is worth more than 7k. I used to think i need the latest and the greatest, but am very happy with my GB 2.3.6 phone. My hard earned money is better utilized in saving/ purchasing useful stuff related to my hobbies/passion


----------



## RohanM (Nov 24, 2013)

srkmish said:


> No phone is worth more than 7k. I used to think i need the latest and the greatest, but am very happy with my GB 2.3.6 phone. My hard earned money is better utilized in saving/ purchasing useful stuff related to my hobbies/passion



Mobile is my passion....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 24, 2013)

abhijeet.ak said:


> HTC Two max = 1.8 Lacs with invisible technology, you don't see the phone... its only seen by the owner... coz the owner has an embedded chip in his body...
> 
> Samsung Note 5 = 1.4 Lacs in true notebook form factor and you think its a paper bound book but the owner can feel the digital world inside the book and he can use a normal reynolds pen instead of the much hyped S Pen...
> 
> iPhone 6.... = 64GB - 128GB - 256GB - starting from 2.2lacs upto 4.5 lacs - probably by then the iPhone will be 9" long can be folded away in your pocket...you just open it part by part for the specific activity ... the folds represent each task the phone can perform.... lol..lol



Really amusing LOL....


----------

